# Advice on Kitsilano 11.2 Espresso Machine (Newbie)



## Ger (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi there. Just new to the forum and hoping for some ongoing advice on setting up my mobile coffee business. I bought the Kitsilano 11.2 espresso machine as part of a package from China but haven't a notion about using it (no manual included). Anybody on here use one or could answer a few, most likely stupid, questions about using it? I want to just turn it on and try it but the water source will be from a filled plastic drum underneath and not mains supply. I don't know if the machine will draw this water in automatically or if I need some additional pump for this or something else I haven't considered. I could try it and see I suppose but.... scared of breaking it!! Thought i'd ask first.

Any help greatly appreciated

Ger


----------

